# Guru Granth Sahib Katha-Sample One Line



## Sikh80 (Feb 8, 2008)

mMny kI giq khI n jwie ] (3-5, jpu, mÚ 1)
The state of the faithful cannot be described.
*****************************************************



http://www.gurbaniupdesh.org/multimedia/downloads.php



Bhul Chuk Mauf


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 8, 2008)

I have been here for last 4 months and almost equal number of months I have spent in reading and understanding. But all that I have understood in the past few days is much more than the learning of 8/9 months. The site that I have quoted explains the meanings in a a very simple and effective manner. i have been benefitted a lot.If now I have a question I shall visit this site and listen to the katha. I need not refer to the Teeka. It may be good for some of my friends here.it is in Punjabi.It is the limitation.

It is a beautiful site.

PS.
In the above two posts there are chances that mistakes might have crept in on account of making notes while listening. Also there are few lines of gurbani thatI have written as per I understood.The exact lines of bani may be different.

Bhul Chuk Mauf


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 8, 2008)

pMc prvwx pMc prDwnu ] (3-11, jpu, mÚ 1)
1.The chosen ones, the self-elect, are accepted and approved.
pMcy pwvih drgih mwnu ] (3-12, jpu, mÚ 1)
2.The chosen ones are honored in the Court of the Lord. 
pMcy sohih dir rwjwnu ] (3-12, jpu, mÚ 1)
3.The chosen ones look beautiful in the courts of kings.
pMcw kw guru eyku iDAwnu ] (3-12, jpu, mÚ 1)
4.The chosen ones meditate single-mindedly on the Guru.

jy ko khY krY vIcwru ] (3-12, jpu, mÚ 1)
No matter how much anyone tries to explain and describe them,

**********************************************
Note: I am putting the following in Broken english and find that it would be useful if it contains Punjabi words that have been used in katha.The best would be to listen yourself. The following is the summary only.Much more than this was stated in Katha.Kindly help yourself.I shall be posting only those of which I make notes.
*************************************************
The bani offers Brahm Gyan.

However,Jap ji sahib bani is a special Bani and it only offers Brahm Gyan. The method is Adhyasan [to me it sounded like this,I presume it to be similar to abhyasan/the one who practices. The sidhas asked Guru ji:

How do they earn[naam] and what is the swaroop of adhyasan.? 

Shravan –manna-Abhyaas is the sequence of naam , that goes to mind. First listen then accept and then meditate i.e practice on Naam. 

Adhyasan can be one who has put is effort has become ‘Shreshth’. They are acceptable everywhere. Each and every action of these adhyasan is acceptable. When they are acceptable in Dargaah they are acceptable everywhere. 

Brahmgyani is Mukhiya/Pradhan. One who has established Naam in mind, becomes Pardhan. Saints and Mahatamas are also Pardhaan –roop. They have worked hard.[Naam Abhyaas.].They can see the light of Maharaaj i.e God. Maharaj says that God is limitless.

_Koi Har samaan Nahin Raja…_No one is like The Almighty.He is only ONE.

Even in the dargah they are acceptable.No one can stop them.They can go to Swarag.They are Pradhaan. 

_Gurmukh Naam daan .Isnaan._

This is only on account of Naam-abhyaas. They leave kam, krodh, lobh, moh, ahnakaar and get 5 gunas sat, santokh, dharma, dheerj, vichaar and also leave another FIVE shabad, sparsh, gandh, roop and ras. Shabad, sparsh, gandh, roop and ras are sukhm subjects. These are also vices for Brahamgyaaan. They attain qualities like sheetalta, parkashta, dheeraj, asangta, samta which are the major qualities of the five Tatts/elements of which our body is made up Of. 

There are the stages of Brahmgyani depending upon the quality he is blessed with. He is ordinarily looking but when he speaks one may find out the difference. His spritual level is so high that what he speaks and says cannot be understood by ordinary people as he is at different level.

Vishnu is supposed to be the Rajan of all Raja. In sachkhand they[ Brahmgyanis] are also Pardhan swaroop. [sheetalta prakash,dheeraj, asangta, samta ,these qualities make them so]
Brahmgyani disintegrates the illusion Of Maya. They reach the last stage of Gurmukh Brahmgyani. He is one with the GOD. He is therefore, treated like a king. In sachkhand they are like kings. Gurmukh Brahmgyan is the last stage of the Brahmgyani.


Mind is the guru of Panch indriyaan. Adhyasan is one who is above FIVE.sabad,sparsh,roop,gandh,ras and kam,krodh,lobh,Moh and Ahankaar and takes Brahmakaar vritti and also get the five qualities of five tatts sheetalta, prakashta,dheeraj, asangata and samta.The last is the quality of the air.[The other are also explained but I could not note]

They meditate on Guru ,the Lord. They worship Akar roop. But after time form is lost and formlessness  takes the place. 

The words are there to make one understand. The saints go from the sargun to nirgun. Sargun –dhyaan, Nirgun-Gyan. 

It is the question of the concentration of mind. At any time it can get concentrated. We cannot do it. It is HIS grace that we can get that opportune moment when it will happen. In the long run the Akar is lost and only light is left. That is HIS jot.

_Dhyaan main na avay jo tab dheiavay._[ How do we do dhyaaan when he cannot be put in Dhyaan..It is like a electricity in the clouds._In the end there is Light. ]_
It is the essence of the Naam.Bani.Simran.One can get HIS kirpa/blessings by increasing the abhyaas/practice. 
Ordinarily one is ready to work for money and similarly if he comes to accept that Naam is great one can do anything_._ Sat,santokh,dharma,dheerj,vichaar are the qualities that are attained by the Adhyasan who leaves kam,krodh,lobh, moh and ahankaar. 

Even Brahma,Vishnu, Mahesh are also with Haume. They are not Brahmgyani. It is a very high stage. It is stated that :

‘_Brahmgyani ko khojay Maheshwar_’ 

and 

‘_Brahmgyani aap Parmeshwar’._

Wjkk sri WJkF

_Bhul Chuk Mauf._


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 10, 2008)

*Pauri 25-1*

bhuqw krmu iliKAw nw jwie ] (5-11, jpu, mÚ 1)
His Blessings are so abundant that there can be no written account of them.


There are many devotees of God. No one can find limits of the devotees.

_Nanak Nadrai Karmi Dat._

With HIS blessings we receive Naam.The god always have been doing this.? 

Sidhas said:How big is waheguru and how great are HIS special gifts?.[nithya]

It was stated By Nanak dev ji that even HIS special kirpa is countless. All people ask for fulfilment of the needs from HIM and HE continues to give/fulfill the same. HIS ‘karam’ and HIS gifts are not within the limits of Human understanding , being countless and being of countless variety. If HE wants HE can make little ‘ant’ very powerful. He can do anything that man can think Of.For HIM nnothing is impossible.

Man is nothing. Man is empty. He is all but combination of HIS nadar and gifts.

When he takes Birth he is nothing. 
HE can make anyone anything. It is only HIS gift and Grace/nadar. But one does not understand this. Satguru reminds that we should remember HIM.

_Ramaiyya key gun chet prani._
Nirankaar is the Datta of all. 
_[tud sabse no daan ditta..]_

'vfw dwqw iqlu n qmwie ] (5-11, jpu, mÚ 1)
The Great Giver does not hold back anything.


He is achieved thru. Shabad. People say that Bani is read but HE is not attained. But it is equally true that man does not focus on HIM alone. He prays for fulfilment of the unfinished hopes and desires. Thus one should control the thoughts. His desires should be controlled. But this happens over many life times. Man’s thoughts bring the incarnation. This goes on till the man himself ask for his devotion and merger into HIM.Man takes birth as per his desires and wants. The best is to leave everything on HIM. On one side 'Mayavi vritti' and on second side one wants to met HIM. It is not possible. HE is found be single minded devotion.Life long devotion.
One may do anything. But HE keeps on giving ‘rozi-Roti’ to every one. God is to give food and rizak. He does not see ‘augun’. Everyone has ‘augun’.If man has no augun he is God Himself. But jeev has some/many augun. Satguru[Nanak dev ji Maharaj] addresses HIM as Vadda Datta. 
God never becomes angry. God never comes in Tamogun. He is constantly in one state. He has no desire.[tamai= desire]. 
Satoguni Daan is the best. The daan that is not known to other is the ‘shant Mayee’ daan.’ It qualifies for Satoguni daan.


----------



## Sikh80 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Pauri-27-I*


*so dru kyhw so Gru kyhw ijqu bih srb smwly ] (6-4, jpu, mÚ 1)*
Where is that Gate, and where is that Dwelling, in which You sit and take care of all? 
****************************************** 
Sidhas asked where does he live and where is the door from where HE takes care Of every thing and everyone.
As explained:

There are 3 ‘so dar’ in SGGS ji.
1Jap ji….
2. is infront of Akaal purukh…in rehras sahib.. _and_
3.Third is in the beginning of Raag Asa. 

In Gurbani there are things that are stated, sometimes, more than once times. Hence one should be clear of these 'minors' and also should try to remember these things.

There are many houses for Waheguru. First is our hriday/heart, dasam dwar, sat sangat and Sachkhand…..Sadh sangat is the dar/door of the Lord. Similarly in Sachkahand every body remembers you[HIM]. 

[The door of body is mouth and the House is the Heart.] 

At the doors of the lord there are many Anhat Naad. One cannot count those who play these.

In _Akaal Ustat_: 
There are crores of Ramas and Devi Devtas and many others who sing of you at your door. Satguru maharaja listens to all. Pawan/pani/besantar sing of you.

[Once they [devi and devtas ] went into Haume. The lord became a sadhoo and went to the heaven.The dancers could not dance properly in the Heaven.Even Indra was also uncomfortable in thoer presence. He was asked as to who he was……..

[There were stories..here...not reproduced....]


All sing Of the Lord. The pawan 'ahari' [those who do not eat anything, literally means those who 'eat air']for even 12 years sing Of your praises. One cannot count of these. 

Even Dharam Raj also sing of you and is at your door. He 
is not the only the ' one' dharma Raja. But there are many Dharam Rajas. One cannot count of those who constantly sing of you. 



Even Chitra Gupt also sing of you. He writes the accounts of every one and forwards to Dharam raaj. He makes one listen to the deficiencies of human beings who are presented before him after death. They also sing of you.

Shiv, Brahma also sing of you. The 11 incarnations of shiva also sing of you. Their families also sing Of you.

Even Indra, The lord of Devtas, along with all the devtas sing of the Lord. He is beyond comprehension. 

But they are all blessed by the Lord. [There are many indras in Bhrahamand.Our 100 years is equal to 1 day. One vishnu absorbs many indras time wise.] 


They all sing Of you. Even those in Samadhi sing of the lord. Even the Gorakhnath, the leader of sidhas sing of you. The sadhus [with namrata/humility] sing of you. The poor person are very dear to the lord.

The jati and santokhi also sing of you. There are six kinds of jati in world.[ Meaning explained but were not noted] Hanumaan and Bhairon and Gorakh are counted as jatis. 
They sing because and they ask for ‘jat’ .


All the jatis sing of you. It is very difficult for one to be jati. [Mardana said he it shall be very difficult to be a jati. It was stated [ By Guru nanak-1] that it was very difficult to be a jati.] 



But still there are many Jati. Even the King Dashrath[ Father Of Sita] could be counted as the jati.
Many people are santokhi/contended. They also sing of you. One should try to be contended always. The people who are santokhi ask for santokh/contentment.
Even Veer/Brave [52 in number, including Hanumaan] also sing of you. One Veer is equal to crores of people. 
Dashmesh Pita[ thetenth Guru] ,however, could win over all Of these put together. They also sing of you for the energy/strength and power. 


Thus every one who has desires to have ‘shakti’/power/energy should read ‘so dar’. The evening Paath Rehraas contain these things. One should sing Of aarti {gopal Tera Aarta..}. 
One should not reduce the bani and its study.


If one says ‘waheguru’ for once the next day it should be for more than one and so on so forth……tilll…………………………………………………

Wjkk sri WjkF

Bhul Chuk Mauf.
[ there would be many mistakes but still it should be understandable],kindly forgive for mistakes. I shall edit it tomorrow for mistakes.At many places I have used the english words that are close o the Punjabi words and zi may be wrong in this....]


----------

